# SliderAsia 2013



## michaelfkc

SliderAsia 2013

For Age 16+ AND ABRSM Grade 6+
Organizer: Hong Kong Trombone Association
Time: July 7, 2013 - July 13,2013 
Venue: The Hong Kong Baptist University and the Tsuen Wan Town Hall·Full Participation in7-Day at ALL Programs, 
·Ensemble Trainingprogram including daily SliderMASS (Group Warm Up), Choir and Chamber groups indifferent settings;
·a 45-minute PrivateLesson with our designated Faculty member based on your Audition performance inaddition to your personal preference;
·a complimentarySliderAsia 2013 Special Edition T-Shirt;
·Entrance to SoloCompetition to Win a Full Registration for FREE;
·Entrance to 5Masterclasses & 1 Forum;
·Entrance to 4 Recitalsand the Finale Concert;
·Performance atSliderAsia Finale Concert;
·Entrance toExhibits (exhibitors to be confirmed).

*** Please visit http://www.sliderasia.org for more details ***


----------



## michaelfkc




----------

